

DirectX creator on Microsoft DeLorean and the dawn of zero latency gaming - mwilcox
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2014/08/25/microsofts-delorean-dawn-zero-latency-gaming/

======
NPMaxwell
If I play one of these games, all I'm doing is slowing down the latency
compared to letting the simulator play for me -- and diminishing the quality
of the play. For me, that highlights how much harder it is to see fun from the
outside than when you're the one having it.

